# 1968 taillight housing



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Looking for what a fair price on 68 GTO taillight housing set ? I know the aftermarket don’t fit well so. Looking for OEM.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I just sold a complete NICE pair for 650 this past summer
real nice original GM california chrome ,,, nice oem lens with clear reverse windows 
and real nice bulb holders with the braided grounds 
and
the 69 GTO only tail light harness for 100 ..
they have a ground wire to the 1/4 light Lemans has a metal housing and has just a power


----------

